# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Τυπος και Μεγεθος Πλοιων >  Καταμέτρηση - Χωρητικότητα πλοίων

## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ COMPENSATED GROSS TONS?

----------


## nikoselio

Κ.Ο.Χ. (Κοροι Ολικης Χωρητικοτητας)

Η Ολικη χωρητικοτητα του πλοιου καταμετρημενη απο το accomodation (καταστρωμα) και κατω.

----------


## triad

Καλημερα.Ψαχνω n.r.t για cruise ships,αλλα μου βγαζει μονο g.r.t. Γιατι?

----------


## Kyriakos

Νομίζω οτί GRT είναι οι οφέλιμοι χώροι, ενώ NRT αφορούν μόνο το φορτίο.

Στα cruise ships, εκτός του οτι δεν είναι ευγενικό να αποκαλείς τους επιβάτες "φορτίο", η διαχωριστική γραμμή είναι.... τεθλασμένη;;

----------


## triad

Ετσι το σκεφτομουν και γω, αλλα σε κανα δυο cruise ships βρηκα net.

----------


## Kyriakos

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις μερικά ονόματα από αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν;

...μήπως βρώ κάτι;...

----------


## triad

Απλα ψαχνω αν υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενοι κανονες που πρσοδιορίζουν το νετ αυτων των πλοιων και που μπορω να τους βρω.

----------


## v.g.

Yparxoun kanones..

----------


## v.g.

Psakse gia katametrisi i anakatametrisi

----------


## v.g.

Vasika, afou exeis ypologisei to gross tonnage tou ploiou yparxei typos pou ypologizei to net tonnage tou ploiou..Prepei vevaia na exeis kai kapoia stoixeia tou ploiou opws ton synoliko ogko twn xwrwn fortiou, to koilo to vythisma kai kapoia alla stoixeia.diladi mazi me tous kanonismous gia kathe typo ploiou tha prepei na kaneis kai ypologismous.

----------


## ksuperfast

> Vasika, afou exeis ypologisei to gross tonnage tou ploiou yparxei typos pou ypologizei to net tonnage tou ploiou..Prepei vevaia na exeis kai kapoia stoixeia tou ploiou opws ton synoliko ogko twn xwrwn fortiou, to koilo to vythisma kai kapoia alla stoixeia.diladi mazi me tous kanonismous gia kathe typo ploiou tha prepei na kaneis kai ypologismous.


einai opws akrivws to grafi i vasiliki !!!

----------


## vassilisman

Kalimera ! xerei kaneis se ti diaferoyn ta 2 ayta megethi ?

----------


## triad

NRT ή ΚΚΧ(κόροι καθαρης χωρητικότητας, είναι ο όγκος των ωφελιμων χωρων του φορτίου ( βρίσκεται αν αφαιρεσεις ακομοδεσιο, κλπ.) Δηλαδη ουσιαστικά, μιλαμε για το φορτίο που μπορεί α μεταφερι ενα πλοίο σε όγκο.

Deadweight Ειναι η μεταφορικη ικανότηατ του πλοίου σε βαρος (φορτίου, καυσίμων, επιβατων)

Αυτά γενικά, αν θες κατι πιο ειδικο, να κοιταξω να σου πω ακριβως την ορολογια

----------


## triad

Nrt: ωφελιμοι χωροι του πλοίου εννοουσα, οχι του φορτίου ...

----------


## vassilisman

dld   ennoynto idio pragma, alla to ena se mt kai to allo se ogko ?
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Petros

dwcc= dead weight cargo capacity ειναι το ωφελιμο βαρος σε mt.

----------


## vassilisman

dld eim=nai panta nrt < dwt . e ?

----------


## Petros

Μπερδευεις το βαρος με τον ογκο. Το nrt ειναι ογκος (κοροι καθαρης χωρητικοτητας. 1 κορος = 100 κυβικα ποδια). Το dwt ειναι το νεκρο βαρος και το dwcc ειναι το ποσο φορτιο μπορει να μεταφερει ενα πλοιο σε mt (τονους).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να αποσαφηνίσουμε λίγο τους όρους:

*Εκτόπισμα (displacement tonnage)*, είναι το βάρος του νερού που εκτοπίζεται από το πλοίο. Ορίζεται εκτόπισμα κενού και έμφορτου σκ΄φους και εκφράζεται σε μετρικούς τόνους (1.000 kg) ή σε βρετανικούς τόννους  (long tons),  στις αγγλοσαξονικές χώρες, (1 long ton = 2240 lb = 1.016,047 kg). 

*Νεκρό Βάρος (deadweight tonnage, DWT)*, είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ έμφορτου και άφορτου εκτοπίσματος. Περιλαμβάνει δηλαδή το φορτίο το έρμα, τα εφόδια καιτο πλήρωμα. Μετριέται σε long tons και πιο πρόσφατα σε μετρικούς τόνους. Πρέπει να υπογραμμιστεί πως η ονομασία "νεκρό βάρος" δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην ουσιαστική σημασία του όρου, αλλά δηλώνει τη συνολική μεταφορική ικανότητα του σκάφους.

*Καθαρή χωρητικότητα, (net registered tonnage , NRT)*, το μέγεθος όγκου που εκφράζει το ωφέλιμο φορτίο που μπορεί να μεταφέρει το πλοίο, χωρίς τους χώρους διαμονής του πληρώματος (ακομοδέσιο), αποθήκευσης υλικών, μηχανοστάσιο, κ.λπ. Εκφράζεται σε κόρους (1 κόρος= 100 ft³=2.8317 m³). Πρακτικά είναι ο όγκος των αμπαριών.
*
Ολική χωρητικότητα, (gross registered tonnage, GRT)*, εκφράζει τη συνολική χωρητικότητα όλων των κλειστών χώρων και σκεπαστών χώρων κάτω και πάνω από το κύριο κατάστρωμα. Μετριέται επίσης σε κόρους, στα ελληνικά πολλές φορές γράφεται Κ.Ο.Χ. (Κόροι Ολικής Χωρητικότητας) και στα γερμανικά  BRT. Μια σχέση που εκφράζει την ολική χωρητικότητα με το "νεκρό βάρος" (dwt) είναι log GRT= 0.162 + 0.915 * log dwt

Τώρα πια έχουν καταργηθεί οι κόροι σαν μονάδα καταμέτρησης και η ολική χωρητικότητα ονομάζεται GT και η καθαρή χωρητικότητα ΝΤ και είναι αδιάστατες ποσότητες που προκύπτουν από τον όγκο των κλειστών χώρων σε συνδυασμό με άλλες παραμέτρους όπως ο αριθμός των επιβατών.
Σύμφωνα με τους Διεθνείς Κανονισμούς  η καθαρή χωρητικότητα δεν μπορεί να είναι μικρότερη από το 30% της ολικής ( NT>30%GT).


Συνοψίζοντας υπάρχουν μεγέθη με βάση το βάρος του νερού που εκτοπίζει το πλοίο (από την αρχή του Αρχιμήδη που λέγαμε στο σχολείο) και κατ' επέκταση το βάρος του πλοίου και μεγέθη που με βάση τον όγκο των χώρων του πλοίου (που δυστυχώς οι Εγγλέζοι ονομάζουν tonnage κι ας εννούν κόρους δηλαδή όγκο, για να μας μπερδεύουν :Very Happy: )

----------


## Olinaki

Ξερει κανεις παρακαλώ να μου πει τι είναι το  TEUS???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μήπως εννοείς TEUs δηλαδή Twenty-Foot Equivalent Unit(s). Είναι ένα μέτρο για την χωρητικότητα σε containers και δείχνει την ποσότητα από containers των 20 ποδών που μπορεί να μεταφερθεί. To container αυτό έχει διαστάσεις 20x8x9 πόδια δήλαδή 6,1x2,44x2,59 m.

----------


## Olinaki

Αυτο εννοώ, ελληνική μεταφραση υπάρχει το Twebty τι σημαίνει. Ευχαριστω για την εξήγηση..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Twenty είναι το σωστό αλλά επειδή είναι το b δίπλα στο n έγινε το κακό :Sad:

----------


## Olinaki

20x8x9 είναι κυβικά πόδια right? Οταν λέμε container εννοούμε το φορτίο ή το φορτηγό-πλοίο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

20x8x9 είναι οι διαστάσεις σε πόδια δηλαδή έχει όγκο 20x8x9=1.440 κυβικά πόδια και εννοούμε το "κουτί", δηλαδή το κονταίνερ που φορτώνεται στο πλοίο.

----------


## Olinaki

Ωραία! Μετεφρασέ μου λίγο και αυτο τι σημαίνει
*CARGO INTAKE:* 924 TEUS AT                    14 TONS HOMOGENEOUS CARGO WEIGHT .....όοοοτι...

----------


## Michael

> Ωραία! Μετεφρασέ μου λίγο και αυτο τι σημαίνει
> *CARGO INTAKE:* 924 TEUS AT 14 TONS HOMOGENEOUS CARGO WEIGHT .....όοοοτι...


Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με κοντέινερς, αλλά όπως εγω το αντιλαμβάνωμαι αυτό που γράφεις είναι ότι το φορτίο (που προφανώς φορτώθηκε ή θα πρέπει να φορτωθεί στο πλοίο) αποτελείται από 924 εμπορευματοκιβώτια (ισοδύναμα των 20 ποδών δηλ. που έχει διαστάσεις 20x8x9 πόδια ή 6,1x2,44x2,59 m.) με βάρος ομογενούς φορτίου 14 τόνων. Το ομογενές φορτίο προφανώς σημαίνει πως είναι ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένο το βάρος.

----------


## ellinas05

Καλησπέρα σε ολους!
Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι περιέχει ο κανόνας1 με τον οποίο θα γίνει η ανακαταμέτρηση στο σκαφος 22μ 6μ πλατ.και 93κ.οχ ( ξύλινο ).και τελος πως μπορώ εάν μπορώ να γίνει 50κοχ.
Ευχαρηστώ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ellina05 το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε εδώ από την ενότητα με τα σχόλια και τι ς προτάσεις για το φόρουμ οπου είναι απιθανο να απαντήσει κάποιος για χωρητικότητα πλοίων.
Στο ερώτημα ο Κανόνας Ι περιγράφεται στο ¶ρθρο 20 του ΝΔ 973/1971 "Περί καταμετρήσεως χωρητικότητος εμπορικών πλοίων":
'Αρθρον 20.

       (1)  Το  μήκος του καταστρώματος καταμετρήσεως μετρείται απ' ευθείας 
     γραμμής επί του διαμήκους επιπέδου συμμετρίας του  πλοίου  μεταξύ  των 
     δύο  ακραίων προς πρώραν και πρύμνην σημείων του καταστρώματος, όπου η 
     κάτω όψις αυτού ή της νοητής προεκτάσεώς του, εν  περιπτώσει  υπάρξεως 
     υπερυψωμένου τμήματος ή διακοπής συνεχείας του, συναντά την εσωτερικήν 
     επιφάνειαν  του  νομέων ή την επένδυσίν των, αναλόγως της περιπτώσεως. 
     Το ως άνω προσδιοριζόμενον μήκος θα  αναφέρηται  εφ'  εξής  ως  "μήκος 
     καταμετρήσεως". 

       (2)  Εις  πλοία  παρουσιάζοντα  διακοπήν  ή  διακοπάς  συνεχείας των 
     πυθμένων   των,   το   μήκος   καταμετρήσεως   μετρείται   κατά   μέρη 
     αντιστοιχούντα  εις  τον  αριθμόν  και την θέσιν των τοιούτων διακοπών 
     συνεχείας.

       (3)  Το  μήκος  καταμετρήσεως  ή  το  μήκος  εκάστου  των  κατά  την 
     προηγουμένην  παράγραφον  μερών  αυτού  διαιρείται  εις ίσα τμήματα ως 
     κάτωθι: Μήκος μέχρι 15,24 μέτρων ή 50 ποδών εις 4 ίσα  τμήματα.  Μήκος 
     από  15,24  μέτρων  ή  50 πόδων εως 36,58 μέτρων ή 120 ποδών εις 6 ίσα 
     τμήματα. Μήκος 36,58 μέτρων ή 120 ποδών εως 54,86 μέτρων ή  180  ποδών 
     εις 8 ίσα τμήματα. Μήκος από 54,86 μέτρων ή 180 ποδών εως 68,58 μέτρων 
     ή  225  ποδών εις 10 ίσα τμήματα. Μήκος μεγαλύτερον των 68,58 μέτρων ή 
     225 ποδών εις 12 ίσα τμήματα. Το μήκος εκάστου των κατά την υποπαράγρ. 
     (2) μερών του μήκους καταμετρήσεως δύναται να διαιρεθή εις δύο (2) ίσα 
     τμήματα, εάν το μήκος των  μερών  τούτων  είναι  μικρότερον  των  9,14 
     μέτρων ή 30 ποδών.

       (4)  Το  εμβαδόν  της εγκαρσίας επιφανείας εις έκαστον σημείον τομής 
     του μήκους  καταμετρήσεως  ή  των  ειρημένων  αυτού,  υπολογίζεται  ως 
     ακολούθως:

       α)  Μετρείται  το  ύψος  επί  του  διαμήκους επιπέδου συμμετρίας του 
     πλοίου από της κάτω όψεως του καταστρώματος  καταμετρήσεως  μέχρι  της 
     άνω  όψεως  του  εσωτερικού  πυθμένος  των  διπυθμένων ή των εδρών των 
     νομέων αναλόγως της περιπτώσεως αφαιρούμενου εξ αυτού (του ύψους)  του 
     μέσου  πάχους  της τυχόν υπαρχούσης ξυλίνης επιστρώσεως των διπυθμένων 
     και του ενός τρίτου (1/3) του κυρτώματος του ζυγού. Εάν  ο  εσωτερικός 
     πυθμήν  των  διπυθμένων  έχη  κλίσιν  προς  τα  κάτω  εκ του κεντρικού 
     διαμήκους προς τας πλευράς, εις  το  ύψος  προστίθεται  το  ήμισυ  της 
     κλίσεως.  Εάν  αντιθέτως ο εσωτερικός πυθμήν των διπυθμένων έχη κλίσιν 
     προς τα άνω, εκ του ύψους αφαιρείται το  ήμισυ  της  κλίσεως.  Εις  τα 
     πλοία  ξυλίνης  κατασκευής το κατώτερον σημείον του ύψους φθάνει μέχρι 
     της  ανωτέρας  πλευράς  της  ξυλίνης   επιστρώσεως   παραπλεύρως   του 
     εσωτροπίου.

       β) Εάν το ύψος, λαμβανόμενον κατά τα ανωτέρω εις το μέσον του μήκους 
     καταμετρήσεως,  δεν  υπερβαίνη  τα 4,88 μέτρα (16 πόδας), τότε το ύψος 
     εις έκαστον σημείον υποδιαιρέσεως του μήκους καταμετρήσεως ή των μερών 
     αυτού διαιρείται εις τέσσαρα (4) ίσα μέρη. 'Υψη  μεγαλύτερα  των  4,88 
     μέτρων ή 16 ποδών διαιρούνται εις εξ (6) ίσα μέρη.

       γ) Εις τα σημεία υποδιαιρέσεως των υψών κατά το προηγούμενον εδάφιον 
     (β),  μετρούνται  τα  οριζόντια πλάτη μεταξύ της εσωτερικής επιφανείας 
     των νομέων ή της ξυλίνης επενδύσεώς των, αναλόγως της περιπτώσεως.  Τα 
     πλάτη  ταύτα  αριθμούνται  κατ'  αύξοντα αριθμόν από του καταστρώματος 
     καταμετρήσεως και πολλαπλασιάζονται τα μεν φέροντα άρτιον αριθμόν  επί 
     τέσσαρα  (4), τα δε υπόλοιπα επί δύο (2), εξαιρέσει του πρώτου και του 
     τελευταίου, άτινα δεν  πολλαπλασιάζονται.  Τα  μερικά  ταύτα  γινόμενα 
     αθροίζονται,   εις  δε  το  άθροισμα  προστίθεται  το  πρώτον  και  το 
     τελευταίον    πλάτος.    Το    ούτω    προκύπτον    ολικόν    άθροισμα 
     πολλαπλασιαζόμενον  επί το εν τρίτον (1/3) της ισαποστάσεως μεταξύ των 
     πλατών, παρέχει το εμβαδόν της εγκαρσίας επιφανείας εις τετρ. μέτρα  ή 
     πόδας αναλόγως του χρησιμοποιηθέντος μερικού συστήματος.

       (5)  Αι  ούτω ευρεθείσαι επιφάνειαι των εγκαρσιών τομών, αριθμούνται 
     κατ' αύξοντα αριθμόν εκ του ακραίου προς  πρώραν  σημείου  του  μήκους 
     καταμετρήσεως  ή των μερών αυτού, αναλόγως της περιπτώσεως. Αι έχουσαι 
     άρτιον αριθμόν επιφανείας πολλαπλασιάζονται επί  τέσσαρα  (4),  αι  δε 
     λοιπαί  επί  δύο (20, εξαιρέσει της πρώτης και τελευταίας, αίτινες δεν 
     πολλαπλασιάζονται. Τα γινόμενα ταύτα αθροίζονται, εις δε  το  άθροισμα 
     προστίθεται,  αν  υπάρχουν, τα εμβαδά της πρώτης και τελευταίας τομής. 
     Το ούτω προκύπτον άθροισμα πολλαπλασιαζόμενα επί το  εν  τρίτον  (1/3) 
     της  ισαποστάσεως  των  εγκαρσίων τομών, παρέχει την υπό το κατάστρωμα 
     χωρητικότητα εις κυβικά μέτρα ή κυβικούς πόδας εκτός της χωρητικότητος 
     των μερών (προεξοχών), άτινα  δέον  να  περιληφθούν  εις  την  υπό  το 
     κατάστρωμα  χωρητικότητα, συμφώνως προς το εδαφ. β παρ. 1 του άρθρου 7 
     του παρόντος.

       2. Χώρος υποφράγματος μεταξύ  δευτέρου  και  ανωτέρου  καταστρώματος 
     (κοραδόρος - TWEEN DECK).

       (1)  α)  Το μήκος του χώρου του υποφράγματος μεταξύ του δευτέρου και 
     του ανωτέρου καταστρώματος  μετρείται  επ'  ευθείας  γραμμής  επί  του 
     διαμήκους  επιπέδου  συμμετρίας  του  πλοίου  μεταξύ  του πρωραίου και 
     πρυμναίου σημείου,  όπου  η  εσωτερική  επιφάνεια  των  νομέων  ή  της 
     επενδύσεώς των, αναλόγως της περιπτώσεως, συναντά το διάμηκες επίπεδον 
     συμμετρίας του πλοίου, εις το ήμισυ του ύψους μεταξύ της άνω όψεως του 
     δευτέρου καταστρώματος και κάτω όψεως του ανωτέρου τοιούτου.

       β)  'Οπου  υφίσταται υπερυψωμένον τμήμα του δευτέρου καταστρώματος ή 
     του ανωτέρου τοιούτου, η γραμμή  του  καταστρώματος  θα  προεκτείνεται 
     νοητώς διά μέσου του υπερυψωμένου τμήματος και παραλλήλως προς αυτό. Η 
     χωρητικότης του χώρου υποφράγματος εις την περίπτωσιν ταύτην μετρείται 
     ούτως  ώστε να περιλάβη τον χώρον μεταξύ των δύο καταστρωμάτων και της 
     κατά τα ανωτέρω νοητής προεκτάσεως αυτών.

       (2) Το μήκος του υποφράγματος διαιρείται εις ίσα τμήματα ως ορίζεται 
     εις την υποπαράγραφον (3) της παραγράφου 1 του παρόντος Μέρους Α'. Εις 
     έκαστον σημείον  τομής  μετρείται  το  οριζόντιον  πλάτος  μεταξύ  της 
     εσωτερικής  όψεως  των  νομέων  ή  της  επενδύσεώς  των,  αναλόγως της 
     περιπτώσεως, και εις το μέσον του ύψους του υποφράγματος.

       (3) Τα πλάτη ταύτα αριθμούνται κατ' αύξοντα αριθμόν από της  πρώρας. 
     Τα φέροντα αριθμόν πλάτη πολλαπλασιάζοντα επί τέσσαρα (4), τα δε λοιπά 
     επί   δύο   (2),   εκτός   του   πρώτου   και   τελευταίου  άτινα  δεν 
     πολλαπλασιάζονται. Τα μερικά ταύτα γινόμενα  αθροίζονται,  εις  δε  το 
     άθροισμα  προστίθεται  το  πρώτον  και τελευταίον πλάτος. Το προκύπτον 
     τελικόν  άθροισμα  πολλαπλασιάζεται  επί  το  εν  τρίτον   (1/3)   της 
     ισαποστάσεως  μεταξύ  των  πλατών  και  το  ούτω  ευρισκόμενον εμβαδόν 
     επιφανείας επί το  μέσον  ύψος  μεταξύ  της  άνω  όψεως  του  δευτέρου 
     καταστρώματος   και   της   κάτω   όψεως  του  υπερκειμένου  τοιούτου, 
     ευρισκομένης ούτω της χωρητικότητος του υποφράγματος εις κυβικά  μέτρα 
     ή κυβικούς πόδας.

       3. Ημιφράγματα (BREAKS) επί το ανωτέρου καταστρώματος.

       Το  μήκος  των επί του ανωτέρου καταστρώματος ημιφραγμάτων μετρείται 
     απ' ευθείας γραμμης επί του διαμήκους επιπέδου συμμετρίας  του  πλοίου 
     μεταξύ  των  άκρων του ημιφράγματος και εις το μέσον του ύψους του. Τα 
     προς προώραν και πρύμνην ακραία σημεία του ημιφράγματος λαμβάνονται,ως 
     περιγράφεται ανωτέρω εις παράγραφον 2 (1) του παρόντος Κανόνος  Ι.  Το 
     ούτω  λαμβανόμενον  μήκος  διαιρείται  εις  δύο  (2) ίσα μέρη διά μήκη 
     μικρότερα των 15,24 μέτρων ή 50 ποδών, τέσσαρα (4) ίσα μέρη  διά  μήκη 
     μεταξύ 15,24 και 68,58 μέτρων ή 50 ποδών και 225 ποδών, και εξ (6) ίσα 
     μέρη  διά  μήκη  μεγαλύτερα  των 68,58 μέτρων ή 225 ποδών. Εις έκαστον 
     σημείον  διαιρέσεως  του  μήκους  και  εις  το  μέσον  του  ύψους  του 
     ημιφράγματος  μετρείται  το  ορίζοντιον  πλάτος  μεταξύ της εσωτερικής 
     όψεως των νομέων ή της επενδύσεώς των, αναλόγως της περιπτώσεως.

       Τα πλάτη ταύτα αριθμούνται κατ' αύξοντα αριθμόν εκ του ακραίου  προς 
     πρώραν  σημείου  και  πολλαπλασιάζονται, τα φέροντα μεν άρτιον αριθμόν 
     επί τέσσαρα (4), τα φέροντα δε περιττόν αριθμόν επί δύο (2)  πλην  του 
     πρώτου  και  τελευταίου,  άτινα δεν πολλαπλασιάζονται. Τα μερικά ταύτα 
     γινόμενα αθροίζονται, εις το άθροισμά των δεν  προστίθεται  το  πρώτον 
     και τελευταίον πλάτος.

       Το  προκύπτον τελικόν άθροισμα πολλαπλασιάζεται επί το εν τρίτον (1/
     3) της ισαποστάσεως μεταξύ των πλατών και το ούτω ευρισκόμενον εμβαδόν 
     επιφανείας πολλαπλασιάζεται επί το ύψος του ημιφράγματος, του  τελικού 
     γινομένου  παρέχοντος  την  χωρητικότητα  αυτού  εις  κυβικά  μέτρα  ή 
     κυβικούς πόδας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

4. Πρόστεγον - Μεσόστεγον και Επίστεγον.

       Οι χώροι του  προστέγου,  μεσοστέγου  και  επιστέγου  μετρούνται  ως 
     ακολούθως:

       Το  μέσον  μήκος  εκάστου  τούτων  μετρείται  εις το μέσον του ύψους 
     μεταξύ της  άνω  όψεως  του  καταστρώματος  και  της  κάτω  όψεως  του 
     υπερκειμένου  καταστρώματος,  των  ακραίων  σημείων  προς  πρώραν  και 
     πρύμνην λαμβανομένων, ως περιγράφεται εις την  υποπαράγραφον  (1)  της 
     παραγράφου  2  του  παρόντος  Μέρους  Α.  Το  ούτω  λαμβανόμενον μήκος 
     διαιρείται εις δύο (2) ίσα μέρη διά μήκη μικρότερα των 15,24 και 68,58 
     μέτρων ή 50 και 225 ποδών και εξ (6) ίσα μέρη διά μήκη μεγαλύτερα  των 
     68,58 μέτρων ή 225 ποδών.

       Εις έκαστον σημείον διαιρέσεως του μήκους και εις το μέσον του ύψους 
     μεταξύ  του  καταστρώματος  της  υπερκατασκευής  και  του υπερκειμένου 
     τοιούτου, μετρείται το πλάτος μεταξύ της εσωτερικής όψεων των νομέων ή 
     της επενδύσεώς των αναλόγως της περιπτώσεως.

       Τα πλάτη ταύτα αριθμούνται κατ' αύξοντα αριθμόν εκ του ακραίου  προς 
     πρώραν  σημείου.  Τα  φέροντα  άρτιον  αριθμόν  πολλαπλασιάζονται  επί 
     τέσσαρα (4), τα δε λοιπά επί δύο (2), εκτός του πρώτου και  τελευταίου 
     άτινα  δεν πολλαπλασιάζονται. Τα μερικά ταύτα γινόμενα αθροίζονται εις 
     δε το  άθροισμα  προστίθεται  το  πρώτον  και  τελευταίον  πλάτος.  Το 
     προκύπτον τελικόν άθροισμα πολλαπλασιάζεται επί το εν τρίτον (1/3) της 
     ισαποστάσεως  μεταξύ  των  πλατών  και  το  ούτω  ευρισκόμενον εμβαδόν 
     επιφανείας επί το μέσον ύψος  της  υπερκατασκευής.  Το  τελικόν  τούτο 
     γινόμενον  αποτελεί  την  χωρητικότητα  της  υπερκατασκευής εις κυβικά 
     μέτρα ή κυβικούς πόδας.

       5.  Λοιποί  μονίμως  κλειστοί  χώροι  επί  ή  άνωθεν  του   ανωτέρου 
     καταστρώματος.

       Η  χωρητικότης  των  επί ή άνωθεν του ανωτέρου καταστρώματος μονίμως 
     κλειστών  χώρων,  εκτός  εκείνων  περί  ων  η   προηγουμένη   παρ.   4 
     εξευρίσκεται διά πολλαπλασιασμού των μέσων διαστάσεών των (μέσον μήκος 
     επί μέσον πλάτος επί μέσον ύψος).

       6. Χώρος μηχανοστασίου.

       (1) Η χωρητικότης μηχανοστασίου το οποίον εκτείνεται από πλευράς εις 
     πλευράν  του  πλοίου  και  κείται  κάτωθεν  του ανωτέρου καταστρώματος 
     υπολογίζεται ως ακολούθως:

       Μετρείται το μέσον μήκος εκάστου τμήματος εις  το  μέσον  του  ύψους 
     αυτού,  το οποίον ύψος μετρείται επί του διαμήκους επιπέδου συμμετρίας 
     του πλοίου, από της κάτω όψεως του καταστρώματος του αποτελούντος  την 
     οροφήν  του  χώρου μέχρι των διπυθμένων την οροφήν του χώρου μέχρι των 
     διπυθμένων ή  των  εδρών  των  νομέων,  αφαιρουμένου  του  πάχους  της 
     επιστρώσεως εάν υπάρχη.

       Εν  συνεχεία προσδιορίζεται το μέσον πλάτος ως ακολούθως: Διά χώρους 
     κειμένους εις το μέσον του πλοίου, λαμβάνονται τρία ισαπέχοντα  πλάτη. 
     Διά  χώρους κειμένους πρύμνηθεν του μέσου του πλοίου, λαμβάνονται τρία 
     (3) ισαπέχοντα πλάτη διά μήκη μέχρι 9,14 μέτρων (30 ποδών), πέντε  (5) 
     ισαπέχοντα  πλάτη  διά  μήκη  μεταξύ  9,14 και 15,24 μέτρων (30 και 50 
     ποδών) και επτά (7) ισαπέχοντα πλάτη διά  μήκη  μεγαλύτερα  των  15,24 
     μέτρων  (50  ποδών). Τα εν λόγω πλάτη μετρούνται μεταξύ της εσωτερικής 
     επιφανείας των νομέων ή της επενδύσεώς των, αναλόγως της  περιπτώσεως, 
     και εις το μέσον του ύψους εις το σημείον μετρήσεως του πλάτους.

       Ο  μέσος  όρος  των  ως  άνω  πλατών  αποτελεί  το  μέσον πλάτος. Το 
     γινόμενον του κατά τα ανωτέρω διαπιστουμένου μέσου μήκους επί το μέσον 
     πλάτος επί το μέσον ύψος, παρέχει την χωρητικότητα  του  μηχανοστασίου 
     εις κυβικά μέτρα ή κυβικούς πόδας.

       (2) Η χωρητικότης μηχανοστασίου το οποίον δεν εκτείνεται από πλευράς 
     εις  πλευράν του πλοίου και κείται κάτωθεν του ανωτέρου καταστρώματος, 
     εξευρίσκεται διά πολλαπλασιαμού του μέσου μήκους επί το  μέσον  πλάτος 
     επί το μέσον ύψος αυτού.

       7.  Προεξέχον  της  γάστρας  τμήμα  του ελικοφόρου άξονος και λοιπαί 
     προεξοχαί.

       Η χωρητικότης  προεξέχοντος  της  γάστρας  τμήματος  του  ελικοφόρου 
     άξονος ή ετέρων προεξοχών αναφερομένων εις το εδάφιον β της παρ. 1 του 
     άρθρου   7   του   παρόντος  υπολογίζεται  διά  της  κατά  το  δυνατόν 
     ακριβεστέρας ογκομετρήσεως του εσωτερικού μέρους των χώρων τούτων.

       8. 'Εκφρασις χωρητικότητος εις κόρους.

       Οσάκις κατά την εξεύρεσιν της χωρητικότητος των διαφορών  μερών  του 
     πλοίου  οι  υπολογισμοί  εγένοντο  εις  πόδας,  το σχετικόν αποτέλεσμα 
     διαιρούμενον διά 100, εκφράζει την χωρητικότητα αυτών εις κόρους.

                                   ΜΕΡΟΣ Β'

       Αι διατάξεις του Μέρους τούτου έχουν εφαρμογήν διά  τον  υπολογισμόν 
     της υπό το κατάστρωμα χωρητικότητος.

       1. Ακάλυπτοι έδραι νομέων.

       (1) Το τμήμα των ακαλύπτων εδρών νομέων εξαιρέσει των κειμένων εντός 
     του μηχανοστασίου, το οποίον κείται άνωθεν της κατωτέρω περιγραφομένης 
     οριζοντίου  γραμμής,  δεν  θα λαμβάνηται υπ' όψιν κατά τον υπολογισμόν 
     της υπό το κατάστρωμα χωρητικότητος.

       (2) Η  ανωτέρω  αναφερομένη  οριζόντιος  γραμμή  είναι  μία  τοιαύτη 
     διερχομένη  διά  του διαμήκους επιπέδου συμμετρίας του πλοίου εις ύψος 
     αποτελούμενον εκ του  μεγίστου  ύψους  ακαλύπτων  εδρών  νομέων,  όπερ 
     καθορίζεται  υπό  των στηλών Α και Β του Πίνακος 2 αναλόγως του μήκους 
     του πλοίου, αφού  το  ύψος  τούτο  διορθωθή  διά  της  προσθήκης  μιας 
     αποστάσεως  ίσης προς την ανύψωσιν της κάτω όψεως των εδρών των νομέων 
     εν σχέσει προς το επίπεδον της τρόπιδος, μετρουμένην εις  το  τέταρτον 
     του πλάτους του πλοίου (βλέπε Σχήματα 3 και 4).

       (3)  Η  διάταξις  της  παρούσης παραγράφου έχει επίσης εφαρμογήν επί 
     πλοίων με διαμήκεις έδρας νομέων ή και νομείς διαμήκεις.

       2. Διπύθμενα

       Διπύθμενα  κείμενα  εις  οιονδήποτε  μέρος  του  πλοίου  εκτός   του 
     μηχανοστασίου  των οποίων το ύψος υπερβαίνει εν τοιούτον αποτελούμενον 
     εκ του μεγίστου ύψους διπυθμένων όπερ καθορίζεται εκ των στηλών Α  και 
     Γ,  του  Πίνακος  2, διωρθωμένον διά της προσθήκης μιας αποστάσεως ίση 
     προς την ανύψωσιν της κάτω όψεως των εδρών των νομέων εν  σχέσει  προς 
     το  επίπεδον  της  τρόπιδος  εις  το  τέταρτον του πλάτους του πλοίου, 
     θεωρούνται ουχί ως διπύθμενα  αλλά  ως  ακάλυπτοι  έδραι  νομέων,  των 
     οποίων  το  ύψος,  όσον αφορά την καταμέτρησιν, καθορίζεται ως εις την 
     υποπαράγραφον (2) της παραγράφου 1 του παρόντος Μέρους Β' (βλέπε Σχήμα 
     5).

       3. Αγκώνες Παραπυθμενίδων

       (1)  Το  λαμβανόμενον  υπ'  όψιν  οριζόντιον  πλάτος   των   αγκώνων 
     παραπυθμενίδων,   μετρούμενον   από   της  εσωτερικής  επιφανείας  του 
     περιβλήματος του πλοίου μέχρι της εσωτερικής άκρας αυτών, δέον όπως μη 
     υπερβαίνη:

       α) Το μέγιστον ύψος των ακαλύπτων εδρών νομέων το καθοριζόμενον  υπό 
     των  στηλών  Α  και  Β  του  Πίνακος  2,  όταν  τούτο  (πλάτος αγκώνων 
     παραπυθμενίδος) λαμβάνηται εις το επίπεδον της άνω όψεως των εδρών των 
     ακαλύπτων εδρών νομέων, ή

       β) Το μέγιστον ύψος των διπυθμένων το καθοριζόμενον υπό των στηλών Α 
     και Γ του  Πίνακος  2,  όταν  τούτο  (πλάτος  αγκώνων  παραπυθμενίδων) 
     λαμβάνηται εις το επίπεδον της άνω όψεως των διπυθμένων.

       (2)  Οσάκις η υπό το κατάστρωμα χωρητικότητος υπολογίζεται εν σχέσει 
     προς ύψη καθοριζόμενα βάσει των προβλέψεων των προηγουμένων παραγράφων 
     1 και 2 του Μέρους τούτου,  ως  κατώτερον  πλάτος  εκάστης  εγκαρσίας, 
     τομής  λαμβάνεται  το  πλάτος μεταξύ του περιβλήματος εις το ειρημένον 
     ύψος, μείον το διπλάσιον του μεγίστου  επιτρεπομένου  ύψους  ακαλύπτου 
     έδρας  νομέως  (στήλαι  Α και Β πίνακος 2) ή μείον το διπλάσιον πλάτος 
     του αγκώνος παραπυθμενίδος, οιονδήποτε εκ των δύο είναι το μικρότερον.

       4. Πλάτος νομέων

       (1) Υπό την επιφύλαξιν της διατάξεως της επομένης υποπαραγράφου (2), 
     το τμήμα των νομέων το υπερβαίνον το μέγιστον δι' αυτούς επιτρεπόμενον 
     πλάτος συμφώνως προς τον Πίνακα 3, δεν θα λαμβάνηται υπ' όψιν κατά τας 
     μετρήσεις διά τον υπολογισμόν της υπό το κατάστρωμα χωρητικότητος.

       (2) Εις την περίπτωσιν πλοίου με πλατυτέρους και στενωτέρους  νομείς 
     εναλλασσομένους  αλληλοδιαδόχως  το  πλάτος νομέων το λαμβανόμενον υπ' 
     όψιν διά την καταμέτρησιν, δεν θα  υπερβαίνη  την  μικροτέραν  εκ  των 
     ακολούθων δύο (2) διαστάσεων:

       α) το διπλάσιον του πλάτους των στενωτέρων νομέων, ή 

       β) το μέγιστον πλάτος νομέων το καθοριζόμενον υπό του Πίνακος 3.

       5. 'Εκπτωσις δι' επίστρωσιν ή επένδυσιν

       Οι  περιορισμοί  οι  τιθέμενοι  διά  των προηγουμένων παραγράφων του 
     Μέρους τούτου δεν αφορούν την επιτρεπομένην έκπτωσιν διαστάσεων,  λόγω 
     υπάρξεως  επενδύσεως  ή  επιστρώσεως  κατά  τον υπολογισμόν της υπό το 
     κατάστρωμα χωρητικότητος.

----------


## consultant

> Καλησπέρα σε ολους!
> Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι περιέχει ο κανόνας1 με τον οποίο θα γίνει η ανακαταμέτρηση στο σκαφος 22μ 6μ πλατ.και 93κ.οχ ( ξύλινο ).και τελος πως μπορώ εάν μπορώ να γίνει 50κοχ.
> Ευχαρηστώ


Υπάρχει λύση ...κοστίζει βέβαια...αλλά αν σωστά έχω καταλάβει σίγουρα θα κάνεις απόσβεση από την μείωση της επάνδρωσης.
a.y.surveyor@hotmail.com

----------


## nafplios

γεια σου γνωριζεις ποια σχεση υπαρχει μεταξυ gtκαι grt??/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

gt είναι η χωρητικότητα όπως υπολογίζεται σύμφωνα με τη συνθήκη καταμέτρησης του 1969 (http://www.imo.org/Conventions/conte...259&doc_id=685) ενώ grt σύμφωνα με τις παλιότερες μεθόδους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Καθαρή χωρητικότητα, (net registered tonnage , NRT, ΝΤ)*, το μέγεθος όγκου που εκφράζει το ωφέλιμο φορτίο που μπορεί να μεταφέρει το πλοίο, χωρίς τους χώρους διαμονής του πληρώματος (ακομοδέσιο), αποθήκευσης υλικών, μηχανοστάσιο, κ.λπ. Εκφράζεται σε κόρους (1 κόρος= 100 ft&#179;=2.8317 m&#179. Πρακτικά είναι ο όγκος των αμπαριών.
> 
> *Ολική χωρητικότητα, (gross registered tonnage, GRT, GT)*, εκφράζει τη συνολική χωρητικότητα όλων των κλειστών χώρων και σκεπαστών χώρων κάτω και πάνω από το κύριο κατάστρωμα. Μετριέται επίσης σε κόρους, στα ελληνικά πολλές φορές γράφεται Κ.Ο.Χ. (Κόροι Ολικής Χωρητικότητας) και στα γερμανικά BRT


Να διρθώσω αυτή την απάντηση με τους τρόπους υπολογισμού GT και ΝΤ (ή ΟΧ και ΚΧ δήλαδή Ολική Χωρητικότητα και Καθαρά Χωρητικότητα στα Ελληνικά). Η διεθνής σύμβαση για την καταμέτρηση των πλοίων (http://www.imo.org/Conventions/conte...259&doc_id=685) επικυρώθηκε από την Ελλάδα με το Νόμο 1373 του 1983.

Σύμφωνα με αυτή:
GT=K1*V
Όπου V: Ο όγκος όλων των κλειστών χώρων του πλοίου *σε κυβικά μέτρα (m&#179.*
Κ1=0,2+0,02*log10V ή όπως στον πίνακα του προσαρτήματος 2 του κανονισμού.

ΝΤ=Κ2*Vc*(4d/3D)&#178; + K3 (N1 + N2)/10

  στον οποίο

  (α) ο παράγων (4d/3D)&#178; δεν θα λαμβάνεται μεταλύτερος από τη μονάδα

  (β) ο όρος K2*Vc*(4d/3D)&#178; δεν θα λαμβάνεται μικρότερο από 0.30*GT, 

Όπου 

  Vc = ολικός όγκος των χώρων φορτίου σε κυβικά μέτρα (m&#179 :Wink: 

  Κ2 = 0,2 + 0,02 log10*Vc (ή όπως στον πίνακα του προσαρτήματος 2),

  Κ3 = (1,25 GT + 10.000)/10.000

  D = κοίλο στο μέσο του πλοίου σε μέτρα όπως καθορίζεται στον κανονισμό 2 

  d = βύθισμα γάστρας στο μέσο του πλοίου σε μέτρα όπως καθορίζεται στην παράγραφο (2) του κανονισμού αυτού,

  Ν1 = αριθμός επιβατών σε θαλαμίσκους μέχρι και 8 κλινών,

  Ν2 = αριθμός λοιπών επιβατών,

  Ν1 + Ν2 = συνολικός αριθμός επιβατών τους οποίους επιτρέπεται να μεταφέρει το πλοίο , όπως αναφέρεται στο πιστοποιητικό επιβατών του πλοίου:

  Οταν Ν1 + Ν2 είναι μικρότερο του 13 τα Ν1 και Ν2 θα λαμβάνονται ως μηδέν.

----------


## fcom

Μας γλιτωσες απο το ψαξιμο...(κανονας 1)

Ευχαριστούμε  :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ολόκληρη η Συνηθήκη Καταμέτρησης Πλοίων του 1969 στα αγγλικά υπάρχει σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.admiraltylawguide.com/con...nnage1969.html

----------


## Michael

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ COMPENSATED GROSS TONS?


Πρόκειται για ένα νούμερο που εκτός από την μεταφορική ικανότητα του πλοίου λαμβάνει υπόψη του και την πολυπλοκότητα της κατασκευής του και άρα και την πρόσθετη εργασία και κόστος που απαιτεί.
Για παράδειγμα ένα LNG μπορεί να έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο cgt από ένα vlcc παρόλο που σε μέγεθος μπορεί να έιναι μικρότερο. Για τον υπολογισμό του υπάρχουν διάφοροι συντελεστές που έχουν συμφωνηθεί κατα καιρούς.

Αφορά περισσότερο τα ναυπηγεία παρά τους πλοιοκτήτες.

----------


## takaros1

καλημερα και απο μενα
μηπως ξερει καποιος για τους κορους ολικης χωριτηκοτητας του Αποστολης Τ?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει  gt 1063

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας. Αρχικά θα ήθελα να μου υποδείξετε μια συνθήκη (τύπος) με την οποία μπορώ να υπολογίσω το lightship. Έπειτα θα ήθελα μια δεύτερη συνθήκη για τον υπολογισμό των κόρων σε ένα πλοίο. Δηλαδή, όπως τους κόρους στο Αποστόλης Τ. 

Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων !

----------


## Apostolos

Το Light ship βγαινει αν αφαιρέσεις απο το εκτοπισμα (displacement) του πλοίου, το νεκρό βαρος (deadweight) και τα constance. Αν δεν ξέρεις που να τα βρεις και τι ειναι το καθένα, μην το ψαξεις γιατι θα βγάλεις λαθος και τρελα πραματα

----------


## Thanasis89

Αισιόδοξο μήνυμα Απόστολε ! Δεν με βοηθάς και να μάθω όμως... Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! :-D
Πάντως, εγώ μιλάω για τύπους υπολογισμών...  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Αισιόδοξο μήνυμα Απόστολε ! Δεν με βοηθάς και να μάθω όμως... Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! :-D
> Πάντως, εγώ μιλάω για τύπους υπολογισμών...


Τους ΚΟΧ και ΚΚΧ (ολικής και καθαρής χωριτικότητας) δεν τους βγάζεις με τύπους έτσι απλά. Τους βγάζουν οι ναυπηγοί μετά από σειρά διαδικασιών ελέγχων και κανονισμών, εξαιρούμενων χόρων του πλοίου κλπ κλπ. Αυτό το παίρνεις έτοιμο μαζί με τα άλλα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να διευκρινίσουμε Θανάση ότι μετά το 1969 (στην Ελλάδα μετά το 1983) δεν μετράμε πια κόρους μια και οι όγκοι του gt είναι σε κυβικά μέτρα (αν και το gt ή κχ στα ελληνικά δίνεται αδιάστατο), ο τύπος υπολογισμού είναι αυτός εδώ, όπως είπε ο Leo χρειάζονται πολλά στοιχεία που τα βγάζει ο ναυπηγός στη σχεδίαση σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς (πχ ποιοί είναι οι κλειστοί χώροι, και πως μετριέται όγκος τους).
Αν θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να υπολογίσεις τους κόρους ολικής χωρητικότητας υπάρχει ένας εμπειρικός τύπος στη σελίδα 243 του παλιού βιβλίου ναυπηγείας των ΑΕΝ (υπάρχει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή εδώ η σελίδα 243 είναι η σελίδα 253 του ηλεκτρονικού αρχείου)

Για το άφορτο εκτόπισμα πρέπει να βρεις τον όγκος της γάστρας όταν είναι ξεφόρτωτο (χωρίς φορτίο, πλήρωμα, επιβάτες, καύσιμα, έρμα, προμήθειες και με τους λέβητες αν υπάρχουν στη στάθμη λειτουργίας) και να πολλαπλασιάσεις το αποτέλεσμα με το ειδικό βάρος του θαλασσινού νερού 1,025 t/m³.

----------


## Thanasis89

Αρχικά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι προσπαθώ να βρω αυτό που ρωτάω σε απλά μικρά πλοία, χωρίς πολλούς χωρούς κλπ. Προφανώς δεν είμαι ναυπηγός και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνω αλλά χρειαζόμουν έναν τύπο για να είμαι σε θέση να υπολογίζω το gt, έστω και κατά προσέγγιση. Επειδή σχεδιάζω πλοία θα ήθελα να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά σε αυτό που θέλω να σχεδιάσω, έστω και αν κατά ένα μεγάλο μέρος του είναι πλασματικό.  Πιστεύω το βιβλίο της ΑΕΝ είναι άκρως διαφωτιστικό και δεν γνώριζα ότι μπορώ να το βρω σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Να είστε όλοι καλά και συγνώμη για την όποια αναστάστωση.  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Leo

Ένα επιπλέον στοιχείο, από αυτά που πολύ σωστά έχει παραθέσει ο Παναγιώτης, είναι ότι τα ΚΟΧ και ΚΚΧ έχουν διαφορετικό τρόπο μέτρησης για τις διώρυγες του Παναμά και του Σουέζ. Γι αυτό και τα πλοία παντός τύπου που περνάνε από αυτές έχουν ξεχωριστά Πιστοποιητικά Καταμέτρησης (Tonnage Certificate) εκτός από αυτό που λέμε ITC (Inetrnational Tonnage Certificate (1969). 

Ένα απλό παράδειγμα για το ίδιο πλοίο, να δείτε τις διαφορές που παίζουνε.
Φορτηγό πλοίο 40άρι (περίπου 40,000 τόνων handymax)
DWT: (Dead Weight=εκτόπισμα) 42263.8 ΜΤ (μετρικοί τόνοι) στο βύθσιμα  θέρους (Summer draft) 11,221m
LWT: (Liγht Weight(Ship)) 7723 MT (το νεκρό βάρος του πλοίου)

ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ 
KOX: 24606 (δεν έχουμε μετρική μονάδα, λέμε είναι 24606 κόρων)
ΚΚΧ: 13297

ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΜΑ
ΚΟΧ: 25696
ΚΚΧ: 19810

ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΟΥΕΖ
ΚΟΧ: 25152.25
ΚΚΧ: 21711.94

Ελπίζω πήρατε μιά γεύση.

----------


## Natsios

> Ένα επιπλέον στοιχείο, από αυτά που πολύ σωστά έχει παραθέσει ο Παναγιώτης, είναι ότι τα ΚΟΧ και ΚΚΧ έχουν διαφορετικό τρόπο μέτρησης για τις διώρυγες του Παναμά και του Σουέζ. Γι αυτό και τα πλοία παντός τύπου που περνάνε από αυτές έχουν ξεχωριστά Πιστοποιητικά Καταμέτρησης (Tonnage Certificate) εκτός από αυτό που λέμε ITC (Inetrnational Tonnage Certificate (1969). 
> 
> Ένα απλό παράδειγμα για το ίδιο πλοίο, να δείτε τις διαφορές που παίζουνε.
> Φορτηγό πλοίο 40άρι (περίπου 40,000 τόνων handymax)
> DWT: (Dead Weight=εκτόπισμα) 42263.8 ΜΤ (μετρικοί τόνοι) στο βύθσιμα  θέρους (Summer draft) 11,221m
> LWT: (Liγht Weight(Ship)) 7723 MT (το νεκρό βάρος του πλοίου)
> 
> ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ 
> KOX: 24606 (δεν έχουμε μετρική μονάδα, λέμε είναι 24606 κόρων)
> ...


Μια και τα αναφέραμε όλα αυτά να πούμε οτι τα κανάλια του Παναμά και του Σουεζ χρησιμοποιούν τις δικές τους μετρήσεις για τον υπολογισμό των "καναλιάτικων" τη χρέωση δηλαδή του καναλιού για για το πέρασμα του πλοίου

----------


## Thanasis89

Απόλυτα κατανοητά και πολύ χρήσιμα. Αυτό που συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε δεν είναι η Κόροι Ολικής Χωρητικότητας, λέγοντας "κόροι" ; 
Θεωρώ πολύ χρήσιμη την γνώση σχετικά με την συγκεκρίμενη μέτρηση μιας και από εκεί εξαρτάται το κόστος λειτουργίας ενός πλοίου (λιμενιάτικα πχ) καθώς και από το lightship το κόστος ναυπήγησής του (ότι τουλάχιστον έχει σχέση με σιδηροκατασκευές), αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Δηλαδή βλέποντας ένα ναυπηγικό σχέδιο να μπορώ να υπολογίσω το κόστος ναυπήγησης, να διαβάσω κόρους και να καταλάβω για ποιους κόρους μιλάει και να μπορέσω να υπολογίσω κατά προσέγγιση τα ετήσια κόστη των πλοίων που με ενδιαφέρουν. 
Σας αναφέρω ένα παράδειγμα : Πλοίο 499 κόρων, πληρώνει 15.000 ευρώ περίπου λιγότερα λιμενιάτικα το μήνα από ένα που ξεπερνά τους 500. Σημαντικότατο κόστος στην λειτουργία μιας επιχείρησης. Παράλληλα, αυτό έχει αντίχτυπο και στο πετρέλαιο, άλλος παράγοντας ρύθμισης του κόστους.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Και ελπίζω να μην κουράζω...  :Smile:

----------


## Νaval22

> Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας. Αρχικά θα ήθελα να μου υποδείξετε μια συνθήκη (τύπος) με την οποία μπορώ να υπολογίσω το lightship. Έπειτα θα ήθελα μια δεύτερη συνθήκη για τον υπολογισμό των κόρων σε ένα πλοίο. Δηλαδή, όπως τους κόρους στο Αποστόλης Τ. 
> 
> Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων !


γεια σου θανάση με τα ωραία σου  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
για να καταλάβεις τα μεγέθη ο υπολογισμός του light ship σε φορτηγό πλοίο είναι μελέτη αρκετων σελίδων,δεν σου μιλάω για επιβατηγό που η διαδικασία μπλέκει λόγω των υπερκατασκεών.
επίσης για κάθε τύπο πλοίου πρέπει να έχεις και τις αντίστοιχες μεθοδολογίες υπολογισμού του light ship.

----------


## cbisti

θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε οτι υπαρχει μια σταθερη σχεση μεταξυ grt και nrt αναφερομενοι παντα στην ιδια κλαση πλοιου ?

αν ναι υπαρχει καποιος standard δεικτης ? (ομοιος με την συνθηκη μεταξυ DW και logGRT  που εχει αναφερθει)

----------

